# 3 mile bridge 12/3/08



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

me and a buddy went out last night. current was strong but 1-2 foot waves. we slayed ribbon fish for awhile. caught some trout so hooked it on and a 26" red. buddy of mine did the same and caught another 26" red. wanted to take pictures this morning but momz already filet it. hopefully ill bring a camera next time.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the report. I was wondering how the 3mb action was this week. Did you have a hard time time anchoring?...what side were you fishing on...


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job......thanks for the report!


----------



## le4eva (Nov 20, 2008)

i fished on both sides and used gulp and live shrimp and they bite alot. i didnt have a problem anchoring probrably because i got this anchor from sealark that can hold the titanic:bowdown

there were also specks but very small if i didnt mention earlier. next time ill bring a camera and get some pics before my mom slays them lol


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

those small specks are the ones you want to put on #3 + circle hook(whole)....here is the math :

small trout + #4 circle hook = bull red :bowdown


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the report


----------

